# Quill stem wanted



## Tharg2007 (1 May 2008)

anyone got a quill stem, late 70s early 80s would be ideal as I need it for an old frame and want to keep the retro look.

Needs to take a 26mm bar and not too long a reach or drop

thanks


----------



## Globalti (1 May 2008)

Yes, I've got two in my box of bits. I'll get them out tonight and take photos then PM them to you. I think one's even got a pulley wheel for the front brake cable!


----------



## Tharg2007 (1 May 2008)

cool, looking forward to it.


----------



## ChrisKH (2 May 2008)

I have one or two that may fit if RR's isn't appropriate.


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2008)

It's a Kona Velocity stem in good working order but a bit scruffy. I have put my email address in your private message box, if you email me I will send you a picture.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 May 2008)

ah sorry, didnt specify in my post that it needs to be a 1" not 1 1/8"

Sorry


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2008)

It IS 1" or 25.4mm! Bar is 26mm.

However the distance from stem centre to bar centre is quite long - 125mm. Is this too long for you?

I see you're in Manchester - we are in Blackburn and could come to meet you this weekend.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 May 2008)

125 might be a bit long for me, is it for mbt as I have a racing frame. Apologies again as i should have specified in the first post

is it like any of the ones below?
http://www.diaryofamountainbiker.co.uk/oct05/kona_velocity_stem.jpg
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/files/dsc01059_165.jpg

Im looking for something like this


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2008)

Okay, managed to upload a pic to Photobucket:


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 May 2008)

looks a little too long, thanks anyway. I kind of wanted one like the photo above with a slight drop.


----------



## stephec (2 May 2008)

I may have something in the shed that will do you, I'll dig it out in the morning and see.


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 May 2008)

cool!


----------



## Globalti (3 May 2008)

Well it looks exactly like the one in your retrobike link but anyway.....

Off to Ebay.


----------



## Zoiders (3 May 2008)

I have a new old stock cinelli stem from the 80s, and the bars to match on my fixie

No you cant have them


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 May 2008)

Git!


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 May 2008)

has anyone used a quill to ahead adaptor? are they any good? could be my next option.


----------



## Zoiders (3 May 2008)

If you live near Stafford I may be able to dig you out something in Good nick like a Team GB stem, be about a fiver or so from the recycling project


----------



## Tharg2007 (3 May 2008)

stafford is a little far for me, I could pay for postage though.

Whats the reach and drop like? I need very little drop and very little reach too. 120mm is probably my max reach.


----------



## Zoiders (3 May 2008)

Dont know, would have to look. Get back to you on the weekend.


----------



## gbb (6 May 2008)

Tharg2007 said:


> has anyone used a quill to ahead adaptor? are they any good? could be my next option.



Are you thinking of this Tharg...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KALLOY-Cyclis...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122

I got one from my LBS for £7. He had to rustle through a couple of old stock trays to find it, but it works perfectly.
The downside is the stem looks a bit bulky on the slender 1 inch quill. I used some tube to 'bulk up' the quill

If you look carefully at the second photo, you can see where i packed it out below the stem...it looked a bit scrawny before.

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=9017


----------



## Tharg2007 (6 May 2008)

looks good, maybe this is the way to go.

What did you use to bulk it out, some 1 1/8" spacers or something else?


----------



## gbb (6 May 2008)

Tharg2007 said:


> looks good, maybe this is the way to go.
> 
> What did you use to bulk it out, some 1 1/8" spacers or something else?



 it was a bit heath robinson, but just some plastic pipe i had, split along its length, then taped over with some black insulation tape. TBH at a quick glance, you'd never know.

The LBS is worth a try. I'd looked on ebay etc, they were more expensive there by the time you put postage on.


----------

